# My boy, My life.



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

omg, didnt realised how much i wrote. i will upload photos another day.


r.i.p ferdi - never be forgotten. my dark bay


----------



## Ladywantsahorse (Nov 4, 2009)

I'm very sorry that you lost your boy. You did the best for him. He will be forever in your heart and no longer in pain.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

That made me cry  I'm so sorry to hear that, it never gets any easier putting horses down. Even though you know it's the right thing to do, you still feel as though you're giving them a death sentence. You did the right thing by him.

RIP Ferdi


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

im writing a little poem sorta thing i will post it later - thanks for all your support. crying at this minute.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Awww sorry to hear about your story. Cry it all out, don't bottle it up. Looking forwards to seeing pictures and your poem.

Your horse forum buddies.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)




----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

arww thanks everone, this is some things i have wrote.

ferdi, you will never be forgotten
everyday that passes by
i can hear your voice calling me 
saying darling please dont cry 
so i try my tears from upon my face
then get down on my knees
and pray to god and ask him
look after my horse please.



another iss......

if i could build a stairway with tears ive cryed for you
i'dd clib write up to heaven
and i know what i would do
i would tell you that i love you 
and need you by my side,
im lost without you 
my grief i can not hide
you meant the world to everyone
exspecially to me
a horse that was so loving
who i just long to see
untill the time has come 
to be with you again
all my thoughts and memories
deep in my heart remain. 
i love you ferdi :'(


----------



## kyna (Mar 19, 2009)

I disagree, I think whereever he is right now, he CAN hear you and he knows that you love him so much. People that tell you to stop just dont understand. 

He is waiting for you i am sure you'll see him again.  RIP


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

aww, i hipe you feel better! I will post this for you:
My time's come my dear, 
As it comes for us all 
Hug me close one last time 
As I lay in my stall
I feel you shudder, 
But there's no need to cry 
I'll tell you the secret of why horses die

I got to a pasture that's 
far away and above, 
But know that we're forever 
bound by our love

I'll make hoofprints to heaven 
So you'll find your way, 
Wear the path smooth to 
keep you from wandering astray

I'll carry your guardian angel nearby, 
With my wings wipe the tears from 
your soul when you cry,

If you're ever alone, 
Or your life's hard to lead, 
Close your eyes and remember 
Me, your eternal steed,

Who awaits, at the gates 
to carry you home 
So the last journey you make 
Is not made alone

On my golden hooves we'll gallop, 
And on silver wings fly, 
Yes, this is the secret 
Of why horses die.


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

OMG, thats so nice. 
got a tear in my eye when reading his exspecially this bit
My time's come my dear, 
As it comes for us all 
Hug me close one last time 
As I lay in my stall
I feel you shudder, 
But there's no need to cry 
I'll tell you the secret of why horses die

oh my god, i really loved this horse. never be forgotten. its just not getting any easyer :'(


----------

